# صلاة جميلة



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2010)

*
اتضرع اليك يارب يسوع المسيح أن تكشف عن عيني سر اتحادي بك وسر حياتي التى  صارت هي انت ,

فاليوم أنا غصن بالفعل وبالعمل الخلاصي الذى أنت أكملته  ,وبالعمودية التى أخذتها .

فانا غصن ارجوك ارجوك إسمح لحياتك أن تسري اليا  أن الغصن الذي فيك لكي ترطب حياتك كياني الذى جف وأقترب من الموت.

لا يارب  لا تسمح أبد أن أجف وأنا فيك ,لانى عارف أذا مرت الفرصة واستمريت فى رفضى لحياتك أن  تسري فى عروق ولحاء نفسى سوف اموت وأٌطع منك ,

غذينى أنا الغصن المحتاج الى  حياتك ,وأن كان في داخلي يارب عروق مسدود لا تسمح للحياة الحقيقية ان تسري منك  ,.


وبسبب الاشتراك فى شهوات العالم وموته والاقتداء بأنسان العالم الميت  ,

فاتضرع اليك طهرني من هذا الوباء وسلك كل العروق المسدودة في كياني  واجعلها تمتص منك الحياة وتوزعها هلى كل خلايا نفسي .

ارجوك أعطني من ثمارك  ,حملنى أن الغصن الذى فيك ومحسوب عليك بثمار الهية ,

من يراها يمجدك متحيرآ  لانى غصن ردئ لايمكن أبدآ أن يطرح ثمر فهذا عكس الطبيعة ,ولكن بعد أن طُعمت فيك من  الممكن أن يظهر في ثمر ولكنه ليس مني بل من الاصل الذى يحملنى ,

فأرجوك  أعطني أن ارى ثمار اتحادك بطبيعتى وأن أتمتع وأتذوق هذه الثمار التى هى علامة حبك  لنفسى وعلامة المحبة التى هى جوهرك يارب المجد لك الى الابد امين

يا اله  الجنود ارجعنّ اطّلع من السماء وانظر وتعهد هذه الكرمة مز 80 : 14*​


----------



## christianbible5 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرب يبارك خدمتك...*
*ميرسي الصلاة روعة...*


----------



## bahaa_06 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لا يارب لا تسمح أبد أن أجف وأنا فيك ,لانى عارف أذا مرت الفرصة واستمريت فى رفضى لحياتك أن تسري فى عروق ولحاء نفسى سوف اموت وأٌطع منك ,*​
> *غذينى أنا الغصن المحتاج الى حياتك ,وأن كان في داخلي يارب عروق مسدود لا تسمح للحياة الحقيقية ان تسري منك ,.*​
> *فأرجوك أعطني أن ارى ثمار اتحادك بطبيعتى وأن أتمتع وأتذوق هذه الثمار التى هى علامة حبك لنفسى وعلامة المحبة التى هى جوهرك يارب المجد لك الى الابد امين*
> 
> ...


*أمين سيدى اسمع لنـــــــا *
*فيا جراح المسيح اجرحينى بحربة الحب الالهى .. *
*يا دم المسيــــــــح طهــــــــرنى من كل خطيـــــــــة ..*
*يا يســــــــوع حبيبى رطبنى بزيت نعمتــــــــــــــــك *
*اذ رأيتنى غصنــــــــــــــــا يابســــــــــــــــــا  *​


----------



## العراقيه (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*امين يا رب*

*شكرا على الصلاة الرائعه  ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *الرب يبارك خدمتك...*
> *ميرسي الصلاة روعة...*


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *أمين سيدى اسمع لنـــــــا *
> *فيا جراح المسيح اجرحينى بحربة الحب الالهى .. *
> *يا دم المسيــــــــح طهــــــــرنى من كل خطيـــــــــة ..*
> *يا يســــــــوع حبيبى رطبنى بزيت نعمتــــــــــــــــك *
> *اذ رأيتنى غصنــــــــــــــــا يابســــــــــــــــــا  *​


*ميرسي ليك*
*اسعدني مرورك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

العراقيه قال:


> *امين يا رب*
> 
> *شكرا على الصلاة الرائعه  ربنا يباركك*​


*امين*
*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...


*ميرسي كليمو*
*نورت*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

صلاه جميله جدا جدا شكراااا

آمين يا يســـوع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> صلاه جميله جدا جدا شكراااا
> 
> آمين يا يســـوع


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورت*​


----------

